# Idea on the Super Black Eagle 2 availability



## Commissar (Mar 25, 2004)

Anyone have an idea on the availability and release date of the SBE2? In short, hoping the SBE will drop a few bucks due to the 2 reaching the market....

anyone? anyone?

Bueller?? yes Simone?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been reading around and the quotes vary, even from Benelli.

I've heard 2 months, December and next spring. The Benelli rep quoted next spring, although it could get "bumped up".


----------



## Commissar (Mar 25, 2004)

thanks a heap. guess my hopes of picking one up in the next 60-90 days aint happening...

SBE, least they on with the lefties!


----------



## Commissar (Mar 25, 2004)

We are supposed to start receiving them April/May.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2004 1:44 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: BenelliUSA.com Comment


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

My guess would be if you haven't found one yet Marv's Hardware in Mandan has them. If you still can't find one Ralph's Gun And Pawn in Ramsey MN has them. They are just south of the Game Fair site on US HWY 10. Good Luck to you.


----------

